# Eheim Prefilter



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That's great news!

I just got a good deal on a 2213 and I'll order it plus some replacement sponges (pads).

Thanks,
Left C


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I love this thing. When I was using the aquaclear sponges on the intake I had to rinse them weekly, it has been like 6 days and no noticeable flow decrease yet! I am sold.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

where can you get it? thats what I was looking for!!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Jul 16, 2007)

you can get it here


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

If you get one, remove the adjustable piece and replace it with the intake that came with your eheim. Looks nicer and it helps hold the unit in place.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you think this prefilter would fit your Pro II? It's hard to tell from the picture, but it appears to be designed more for the classics. My Pro II doesn't have any hose past the tank rim, just the Eheim intake / output kit.

Dave


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

DaveS said:


> Do you think this prefilter would fit your Pro II?
> Dave


It uses a 1/2 inch tube.


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

fshfanatic said:


> If you get one, remove the adjustable piece and replace it with the intake that came with your eheim. Looks nicer and it helps hold the unit in place.


Thanks for the Tip


----------



## GaMeR (Apr 5, 2010)

Where can I find this pre-filter online? Need shipping worldwide.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

lescarpentier said:


> It uses a 1/2 inch tube.


 
the pro II uses a 5/8


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

DOes anyone has link to Eheim pre filter product I can take a look at?


----------

